
J.D. Salinger's books are finally going digital - laurex
https://apnews.com/1d0956569b744588ac8867b4478589c6
======
bryanmgreen
Wish all the work from deceased-authors would be digitized and available for
free. There’s very minimal cost involved and it helps spread their impact on
society.

